# [Fehler] im Modul



## The_Jan (1. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
ich hab irgend ein fehler im Modul leider weiss ich einfach nicht wo immer wenn ich das programm teste kommt der fehler

Microsoft Visual basic
Methode oder Mitgliedsdaten nicht gefunden.

Dann wir der text gelb makiert

Public Sub OrderinhaltLöschen(sPath As String)

Hier mal der ganze code


```
Declare Function GetUserName Lib "advapi32.dll" Alias "GetUserNameA" (ByVal lpBuffer As String, nSize As Long) As Long
Public Declare Sub ReleaseCapture Lib "User32" ()
Public Declare Function SendMessage Lib "User32" _
  Alias "SendMessageA" (ByVal hwnd As Long, _
  ByVal wMsg As Long, ByVal wParam As Long, _
  lParam As Any) As Long

Public Const WM_NCLBUTTONDOWN = &HA1
Public Const HTCAPTION = 2

Public Function GetCurrentUser() As String
Dim slength As Long
Dim retval As Long
Dim username As String
username = Space(255)
slength = 255
retval = GetUserName(username, slength)
GetCurrentUser = Left(username, slength - 1)

End Function
Public Sub OrderinhaltLöschen(sPath As String)
On Error Resume Next
cleanup.File1.Path = sPath
For a = 0 To cleanup.File1.ListCount - 1
Kill IIf(Right(cleanup.File1.Path, 1) = "\", cleanup.File1.Path, cleanup.File1.Path & "\") & cleanup.File1.List(a)
Next a
End Sub
```

wenn noch fragen offen sind einfach posten braucht echt hilfe.

Mfg
Jan


----------



## Shakie (2. Juli 2006)

Starte dein Programm mal mit Strg+F5 (=Starten und vorherige vollständige Kompilierung). Dann wird der Code bereits vor Programmstart auf (Syntax-)Fehler überprüft.
Es sollte nun nur die Stelle markiert werden, wo ein Fehler gefunden worden ist.
"Methode oder Mitgliedsdaten nicht gefunden" bedeutet, dass du eine Methode oder Eigenschaft eines Objekts verwenden willst, dass nicht existiert.

Wo ist die Variable a definiert, die du in deiner Ordner-lösch-Funktion verwendest? Du solltest Option Explicit verwenden, denn so legt VB diese Variable a automatisch an, das ist kein guter Programmierstil.
Des weiteren soll die Funktion bestimmt den Namen "Ord*n*erinhaltLöschen" haben, oder?


----------

